# BDK Ersatz



## lhein (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

es gab mal von Sun ein BDK (Bean Development Kit). Das ganze ist anscheinend nicht mehr existent, daher wollte ich mal rumfragen, was es so an Ersatz in diese Richtung hat. 

Grüße
lr


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Entwickelt denn niemand hier echte Beans? Wenn doch, dann würd mich einfach mal interessieren, welche Umgebung ihr dafür verwendet. (programmieren / testen)

lr


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Was sind denn "echte Beans" und was "falsche"? Hier im Ort gibts nen Laden dessen Inhaber die verkauften Beans selbst röstet. Schmeckt echt lecker... *schlürf*


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Naja, nach dem Lehrgang den ich grad privat mache gibt es wohl sehr signifikante Unterschiede zwischen JavaBeans und EJB. Ich hab mit letzteren noch nichts gemacht, daher gilt mein Interesse den einfachen Beans.

lr


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Und inwiefern sollen nun die einen "echt" sein und die anderen nicht??


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Ok, damit Du endlich Ruhe gibst....ersetze "echte Beans" durch "JavaBeans (Nicht EJB)".

lr


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

So, nach einigem Suchen bin ich zumindest mal auf eine Alternative gestossen:

BeanStudio

Und für alle, die immer noch nicht wissen, wovon der Kerle die ganze Zeit faselt hier mal ein Link:

Bohnenkaffee

lr


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Na dann will ich mal nicht so sein... 

Eins aber noch: Dass JavaBeans und EJB zwei Paar Stiefel sind, weiß jeder der wenigstens etwas Ahnung  hat. Darum heißen sie unterscheidlich. Es sol.lte also nicht nötig sein extra darauf hinzuweisen, dass man wirklich das eine und nicht das andere meint. Wem das nicht beim Lesen der Frage klar wird, dem hilft auch der Extra-Hinweis nicht 



			
				LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entwickelt denn niemand hier echte Beans? Wenn doch, dann würd mich einfach mal interessieren, welche Umgebung ihr dafür verwendet. (programmieren / testen)



Also ich benutze die IDE meiner Wahl und das JRE/JDK meiner Wahl. Alternativ tuts auch jeder Texteditor in Verbindung mit einem beliebigen JDK.

Hättest den Link ins Buch auch mal selbst verfolgt und aufmerksam gelesewärest du selbst über den Hinweis gestolpert, dass es zur Entwicklung von EJB keiner Zauberstäbe und Kräuter bedarf, sondern die Bordmittel von Java völlig ausreichen. Daher ist auch der Link aufs JBeanStudio recht unnütz. Ich kann auch ein Projekt JBeanSuperDuperBuilder nennen, ganz abgesehen davon dass die Soft vom guten Masahiro hinten und vorne nicht funzt und lauter Exceptions produziert. Weiterhin hättest du bei Nachverfolgung des alten BDK-Links mal besser etwas weiter lesen sollen, dann hättest du nämlich noch wenigstens zwei zusätzliche Links gefunden...

JavaBeans sind keine ominöse superdolle Technik, für die man eigens Tools oder großes Geheimwissen benötigt, so wenig wie man für die Erleuchtung ne Bibel braucht. Im Grunde sagt der Satz "A Java Bean is a reusable software component that can be manipulated visually in a builder tool." schon alles. Das Ganze hört sich in der kompletten Spezifikation dann natürlich viel schwergewichtiger an, als es am Ende ist, weil Spezifikationen nunmal die Eigenart haben sehr aufgebläht und großspurig daherzukommen.

Merke:
Im Zweifelsfall ist der eigene Google genauso gut oder schlecht, wie der eines jeden anderen auch.


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

> na dann will ich mal nicht so sein...
> 
> Eins aber noch: Dass JavaBeans und EJB zwei Paar Stiefel sind, weiß jeder der wenigstens etwas Ahnung hat. Darum heißen sie unterscheidlich. Es sol.lte also nicht nötig sein extra darauf hinzuweisen, dass man wirklich das eine und nicht das andere meint. Wem das nicht beim Lesen der Frage klar wird, dem hilft auch der Extra-Hinweis nicht icon_wink.gif



--> das mag durchaus sein. Aber wie ich in einem Post schon erwähnte kenne ich mich mit EJB garnicht aus und mit JavaBeans habe ich gerade angefangen mich zu beschäftigen. Daher kenne ich mich nunmal nicht sonderlich aus damit.



> Also ich benutze die IDE meiner Wahl und das JRE/JDK meiner Wahl. Alternativ tuts auch jeder Texteditor in Verbindung mit einem beliebigen JDK.



--> das ist schön für dich. Ich habe leider Gottes die Vorgabe, mit einem nicht mehr existenten / nicht aktuellen Tool einen Lehrgang zu machen und meine Resultate u.a. anhand von Screenshots zu belegen. Daher bringt mir dein Hinweis mal garnix.



> Hättest den Link ins Buch auch mal selbst verfolgt und aufmerksam gelesewärest du selbst über den Hinweis gestolpert, dass es zur Entwicklung von EJB keiner Zauberstäbe und Kräuter bedarf, sondern die Bordmittel von Java völlig ausreichen. Daher ist auch der Link aufs JBeanStudio recht unnütz. Ich kann auch ein Projekt JBeanSuperDuperBuilder nennen, ganz abgesehen davon dass die Soft vom guten Masahiro hinten und vorne nicht funzt und lauter Exceptions produziert. Weiterhin hättest du bei Nachverfolgung des alten BDK-Links mal besser etwas weiter lesen sollen, dann hättest du nämlich noch wenigstens zwei zusätzliche Links gefunden...



--> hab ich je behauptet, dass man Zauberstäbe und Kräuter braucht? Ich glaube Du hättest besser mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread lesen sollen. 



> JavaBeans sind keine ominöse superdolle Technik, für die man eigens Tools oder großes Geheimwissen benötigt, so wenig wie man für die Erleuchtung ne Bibel braucht. Im Grunde sagt der Satz "A Java Bean is a reusable software component that can be manipulated visually in a builder tool." schon alles. Das Ganze hört sich in der kompletten Spezifikation dann natürlich viel schwergewichtiger an, als es am Ende ist, weil Spezifikationen nunmal die Eigenart haben sehr aufgebläht und großspurig daherzukommen.



--> Ich weiss schon was ein Bean ist, aber danke dass Du es nochmal erklärt hast.


Zusammenfassung:
Der Sinn dieses Threads lag darin, eine Ersatzsoftware zum BDK zu finden, weil ich eben sowas für die Erledigung meines Lehrgangs gebraucht habe. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ging hier nicht darum die Grundlagen von Beans und die Unterschiede zwischen EJB und Beans zu erklären.

lr


----------



## bronks (31. Mai 2006)

LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... eine Ersatzsoftware zum BDK zu finden ...


Nimm NetBeans, das kann man als BdkNachfolger mit erweiterter Funktionalität ansehen.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2006)

Passend dazu heute ein Blog-Eintrag von Richard Blair (Swing-Team Member von Sun):
The Unknown JavaBean


----------



## lhein (1. Jun 2006)

Jau, guter Blog-Beitrag.
Konnte ich gleich mal vergleichen, ob ich es bisher richtig gemacht habe 

lr


----------

